# Acura mdx



## Nexus2klyft (Nov 17, 2017)

Is the acura mdx a good suv to do uber and lyft and other?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i have mdx, get a lot of compliment and lots of tips.

if you get 2011+ in new york, you can use it for lyft lux, lyft suv, lyft premier, lyft plus, and uberxl


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> i have mdx, get a lot of compliment and lots of tips.
> 
> if you get 2011+ in new york, you can use it for lyft lux, lyft suv, lyft premier, lyft plus, and uberxl


Any issue with the 3rd row ? I know it's one of the smaller ones , I like the idea of the MDX but I've been spoiled with a massive leg room third row I would be worried people might have issues the 3rd row . Been meaning to go look at one and see if I can fit back there


----------



## Nexus2klyft (Nov 17, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> i have mdx, get a lot of compliment and lots of tips.
> 
> if you get 2011+ in new york, you can use it for lyft lux, lyft suv, lyft premier, lyft plus, and uberxl


I have the same question as the other guy, and i would like to kmow about reliability and maintenance too,i have a nice job but i want that extras cash,i was thinking about the highlander too tp do xl and x same with lyft


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

The MDX is similar to the seat set up of a Honda Pilot, it is built on the same chassis. I have driven them both and no complaints from family about the seating, but no one is 6 feet tall in my family either.

Reliability wise you really need to look at the vehicle by year. Acura builds very strong durable vehicles but during certain years oil consumption was an issue on several models. The 3.7L (SH-AWD) AND 3.5L engines with Variable Cylinder Management for some unknown reason burned more than a quart every 1,000 miles and a lot of people had to request consumption test be done at the dealer. I have a Acura TL and it still had a CPO warranty left over from the previous owner (transfers when purchased through AHMC dealer) when I purchased it. First issue I took it in for was oil consumption and after a few months of testing they agreed to change the engine short block to stop the issue. I knew about the issue before hand though and it was noted in the sales agreement that it would be tested before sale and if any issues were found they would repair it. The first test I didn’t get to see the dipstick prior to them sealing it. The second time I requested to be able to review and photo the dipstick for documentation purposes. It didn’t pass a month later. I got to drive a MDX and a TLX while they “discussed” with Honda how to proceed. Acura doesn’t use the 3.7l anymore and recently they did another update for me on “goodwill” and replaced the piston rings. Just know what you’re getting into before buying.

Check out: carcomplaints.com which is a combination of owner and nthsb information.

Before anyone says “foreign cars are crap, they burn oil”, this isn’t an Acura only issue. BMW, VW, Chevrolet/GMC, Ford...all the big names are dealing with oil consumption issues. Seems all the new standards for emissions are really making the car industry struggle with engines. Several manufactures have even gone so far to put it in the owners manual that the car may burn oil every “x” amount of miles and you should check it at every fill up, including BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Chevrolet, Subura and Audi to name a few.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nexus2klyft said:


> I have the same question as the other guy, and i would like to kmow about reliability and maintenance too,i have a nice job but i want that extras cash,i was thinking about the highlander too tp do xl and x same with lyft


It's an Honda

compare to BMW, you won't have that many sensors that needs to be replaced every time you have a maintnence. However at every 30,000 you'll have to replace all the fluids. I do the work my self, takes me about 5 hours, only $70 in cost of fluids. If you don't know how to do it yourself, going to the dealer could be easily $1000


----------

